# I'm getting aother Chi



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I know it's soon to be getting another dog after Poppet passed away a scant two weeks ago, but the house is so empty, I'm so empty, and my other dog (Boo) mopes around like an old man. Boo use to be rambunctious, feisty, hyper. He was my wild thing. Now all he wants to do is sleep and stay clung to my side. 

I miss my little man, and at first my search led me to chis that looked just like him (or as close as I could find), but friends and colleagues assured me this was a bad idea. So instead, I found one about as opposite as they come: black and tan, very tiny, female, and very gregarious. Not that Poppet was snappish or hated people...he was curious and never growled or bit, but it took him a couple of minutes to really warm up to strangers, especially as he got older. This one just literally runs into your lap as soon as she spots you. The only thing she and Poppet have in common are their eyes: beautiful, deep, dark, and soulful eyes. I won't be able to bring her home until May 1st, when she's 16 weeks old, because of her size. Her breeder is a fantasic woman whose chis run freely through her house and are socialized with other breeds of dogs, cats, and plenty of "strangers." She even uses some as therapy dogs for retirement homes and a couple of children's cancer wards. Here's a link to a vid of my visit to pick her out. What do you think? Everyone that's seen a pick fixates on her "radar" ears. 

http://s712.photobucket.com/albums/ww126/unchienne/?action=view&current=Tilly003.flv

Here's a pic for those who have dial-up or can't view the vid


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OH YES ,go for her she looks a sweetie,more pics please


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, yes, she's just gorgeous! A puppy will help your heart mend. It honors Poppet's memory to give a great, loving home to another dog. I'm sure Poppet is looking down and smiling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She looks wonderful!! She reminds me so much of Brody. That's how he acted when we went to pick him out. Just leaping into your lap and so excited and he has been a FANTASTIC dog. I can't wait until you get her!! She looks healthy and happy and GREAT! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh hon, congratulations. I think you'll be much more at peace. Bambi was only gone 2 weeks also when we got little Chloe. My hubby was trying to find a "look alike" as well and I refused. I went down that road myself one time and it ended badly. Chloe is as opposite from Bambi as they come. We love her differently and she has brought us so much joy. Your little girl is adorable. What are "we" naming her? LOL. I am so happy for you. Your Poppet is too. He doesn't want to see you sad.


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

She's adorable!! You've definitely made a wise choice.


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

she reminds me soo much of chicco, he is just like that, were really working on keeping him friendly with strangers, so far its worked well. congrats!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

She is beautiful! She has a very sweet face. I think Poppet would be pleased that you still have enough love in your heart to love another baby.


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

awwww she is cute
congrats on the new addition


----------



## Ciarra (May 6, 2008)

What a cutie, I know its hard to move on after losing a pet. But Sometime I think its what they would have wanted as well. I doubt they would like us upset and sad.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Well said, Ciarra.

She's so adorable and such a little fireball. She's lovely!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Such a cutie! Puppy days are so much fun! Congrats!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

The breeder had named her "Lil' Bit" because she said she can't stand to just refer to them as puppy...especially when their personalities start coming out...but said I was free to change it. I settled on "Tilly" after one of my favorite actresses: Jennifer Tilly. I also thought it was fitting because one of the dogs that she uses in her therapy classes (and whom instantly came over and comforted me on both visits) is named Chantilly Lace, but they call her Lacey. She's littermates with Tilly's father, so I took her first name as a sort of good-natured hope that little Tilly will be as sweet and compassionate as her aunt.

The breeder said she will start calling her Tilly and that she's already almost completely puppy pad trained. This is my first experience buying from a breeder. Boo came from a pet store and Poppet came from a shelter. I tried a rescue and got turned down because of my job  However, this experience has truly opened my eyes to the wonders that a respectable breeder presents. All of her dogs are so well socialized and friendly with strangers, other dogs, and even cats. In the future, if I ever decided to add another addition to our family, a shelter would still be my first choice but going to a vet recommended breeder would definitely come right after that option. 

That's just me though, and I'm not trying to change anyone's opinion or views on anything. 

However, a small...teeny...weeny part of me still looks for some similarities. I really want the more cobby looking body that Poppet had. Not to replace him; it's just that I'm fond of that body type. The well furred tail, the little ruff...she's already got the saucy attitude from what I've seen of her and her litter mates. Her father is cobby but mom is not. She's still really too young to tell yet, but it won't matter once I have her here. Her personality just dares anyone not to fall for her.

Thank you all for your reassurances. I admit that I felt bad...not so much for getting another dog but from the fact that I'm looking forward to getting another dog. It does my heart good to hear you say Poppet would have approved of the decision.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I love the name Tilly. It was a name we considered when we got Gianna.


----------



## magtru (Feb 18, 2009)

*I love her*

she is so sweet. go for it. love those huge ears. she has good energy. i hope she will bring you joy.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

She is gorgeous and her name suites her - I love it - Tilly!


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

She is just beautiful, wishing you many happy years together 

Barbara x


----------



## Vicki (Mar 4, 2009)

Tilly is just sOOOOO cute!!!! She isn't to replace Poppy..but to bring you the joy and smiles that Poppy would want you to have.
Time will go fast and she will be home with you before you know it!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> She looks wonderful!! She reminds me so much of Brody. That's how he acted when we went to pick him out. Just leaping into your lap and so excited and he has been a FANTASTIC dog. I can't wait until you get her!! She looks healthy and happy and GREAT! I'm so happy for you!


I meant to tell you this the other day, but I let out a little squeal when you said this. I love Brody's overall look. He's so beautiful. And I've been sort of anxious (not in a bad way...just in a curious one) to figure out what she's going to look like when she's older.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I let out the biggest giggle when Tilly licked the camera. All I could think was, Oh my goodness, she's got a peek duplicate! He's just as active and so curious. 
I love her ears! Actually, I love everything about her. I can't wait for you to get that baby home. Congratulations!!! xoxo


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Awe, she's way too cute. I love her little expression!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Tilly is just beautiful. Congrats on finding a perfect little girl.


----------



## giff (Mar 7, 2009)

She's so adorable, congratulations. Hope she brings you lots of laughter and love


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's definitely a cutie...


----------



## Gisele (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh my, she is the sweetest looking little thing, I just love her.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jealous!!!


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

She is beautiful. I am sure that while she can't take Poppet's place in your heart she can fill up a different piece of it making the pain a little less.


----------

